# Standards for interconnecting 1/64 Dioramas



## GO-GTO (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm sort of new to this, so I have a question for all of you Diorama builders.

Has anyone developed any type of standard layout for the base of a diorama so that different 1/64 builders can bring their projects together and interconnect them to build a cityscape of streets with cars on them like they do with trains at some shows?

If not, I think that would be a cool idea to pursue.
Each base would need some type of connectors to attach on all 4 sides.
There would need to be a defined street width, tonal color and position on the base for both straight and curved roads, etc, or maybe have the roads prepainted on the base so they match when connected.

Anyway, is this a pipe dream or has it been in existence for so long that I'm obviously a newbie to all of this?


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Conceptually, I think it would be a very cool idea. Practically, very little is made in S Gauge (1/64, or the old American Flyer Train scale). 

But would it be cool? Definitely!

Several years ago at Wonderfest, a group of modelers did a Battletech diorama that way, bringing all the sections together at the show.

Last year, a group of starship modelers did much the same with a mighty starbase diorama festooned with many different classes of Classic Trek starships.

It would be a challenge, but worth the effort. Be sure to post lots of pictures if you can get it going.


----------

